# Small shoulders



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Shoulders look small from front especually proportion wise to chest but decent size from side view does anyone else have or had this and any idea on whats the problem(e g is it front delt need more work or side etc)/how to bring them up


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

I'd say front and middle delts make the thick/wide look from the front, I'd quite lucky there, but from the side I really need to work on my rear delts to get that 3D side view thickness

Lateral raises / front dumbbell raises will activate those front and middle delts


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> I'd say front and middle delts make the thick/wide look from the front, I'd quite lucky there, but from the side I really need to work on my rear delts to get that 3D side view thickness
> 
> Lateral raises / front dumbbell raises will activate those front and middle delts


 Cheers mate makes sense as I was always told that the front Delts get enough work just from pressing and chest movements so gonna try what you said and hopefully build them up


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Simon90 said:


> Cheers mate makes sense as I was always told that the front Delts get enough work just from pressing and chest movements so gonna try what you said and hopefully build them up


 I work all 3 separately on shoulder day, usually start with normal sitting dumbbell shoulder presses, then dumbbell lateral raises, front raises, for rears I do half lateral raises with my arse on the edge of the bench so there's room for the dummbells to swing under my legs, lean forwards and do half lifts to get the rear delts firing, then use the lateral raise machine, and finish off with shrugs for traps

Gives a good all round shoulder pump


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Heavy barbell overhead pressing and higher rep raises is all you need.

Aim to put 10kg on your military press.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Bench press, overhead press, lateral raises sorted no need for a shoulder only day.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Bench press, overhead press, lateral raises sorted no need for a shoulder only day.


 I think I'll start front raises before my overhead press or shoulder pressing to fatigue the front delt..maybe my tris could be taking over the pressing movements taking it away from my front Delts ? Side Delts and rear delts are progressing well but front Delts still seem more stubborn which I think is strange considering the work they should be getting from other pressing movements like you mentioned


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

a) Full ROM on Bench press.

b ) Front overhead press

Job done


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Hit them twice a week works wonders as well. As @Ross1991 said no need for a dedicated shoulder day so you can mix them in with chest and do them twice.


----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)

Pre exhaust them with cable machine 4x 10 then dumbbell shoulder press then military press they won't know what the f is going on


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Simon90 said:


> Shoulders look small from front especually proportion wise to chest but decent size from side view does anyone else have or had this and any idea on whats the problem(e g is it front delt need more work or side etc)/how to bring them up


 Hey mate,

I'm not seeing what you're seeing and/or describing. I see hundreds of bodybuilders and can spot a non symmetrical/out of proportion muscles..., yours are not one of those. On the contrary, what I see when I look at your avatar pic, is a man with very wide bone structure in the shoulder department, so much so that I can see a huge potential for size there..., size in the way of both muscle density/thickness, as well as expansion all over the side delts/front delts, and the upper trapezius.

In plain English, keep doing what you've been doing and be patient, because in a year or so you'll be sporting more serious beef not because of what you'll be doing, but despite of what you'll be doing. That's how much genetic potential I see within your shoulder region Champ.

Cheers.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Fadi said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> I'm not seeing what you're seeing and/or describing. I see hundreds of bodybuilders and can spot a non symmetrical/out of proportion muscles..., yours are not one of those. On the contrary, what I see when I look at your avatar pic, is a man with very wide bone structure in the shoulder department, so much so that I can see a huge potential for size there..., size in the way of both muscle density/thickness, as well as expansion all over the side delts/front delts, and the upper trapezius.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that mate maybe it's just in my head ill keep doing what I'm doing and see with time


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Bench press, overhead press, lateral raises sorted no need for a shoulder only day.


 Is that how you built yours apart from the drugs?

What do you think about seated dumbell presses?


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Cypionate said:


> I'd say front and middle delts make the thick/wide look from the front, I'd quite lucky there, but from the side I really need to work on my rear delts to get that 3D side view thickness
> 
> Lateral raises / front dumbbell raises will activate those front and middle delts





AestheticManlet said:


> Bench press, overhead press, lateral raises sorted no need for a shoulder only day.


 Is there any difference between standing and seated ohp? wouldbe interested on @Ultrasonic and @dtlv take on this too.

Seen lots of people do these seated in the smith machine


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

B3NCH1 said:


> Is there any difference between standing and seated ohp? wouldbe interested on @Ultrasonic and @dtlv take on this too.
> 
> Seen lots of people do these seated in the smith machine


 Smith machine is for pussies. :thumbup1:


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> Smith machine is for pussies. :thumbup1:


 that's not the question


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Set after set of lateral raises, drop sets, super sets,paused reps etc

My shoulders are decent and i don't do any shoulder pressing


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Set after set of lateral raises, drop sets, super sets,paused reps etc
> 
> My shoulders are decent and i don't do any shoulder pressing


 How many sets and reps on those?

But you're on gear so doesn't take much to grow in general


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

B3NCH1 said:


> that's not the question


 Standing in superior if sitting is on a Smith machine imo. I only difference I see from sitting and standing is redude momentum and cheating, but it isn't hard to do a strict standing ohp, many just put too much weight on the bar.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

B3NCH1 said:


> How many sets and reps on those?
> 
> But you're on gear so doesn't take much to grow in general


 As many sets and reps as it takes to not be able to do any more reps.

I am but the principal is the same.

My arms are sh1t so I'm doing a few sets on them after every workout.

When I wanted to bring my back up I started training back 3 x week


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Same with everything..... If you want to improve at or on something do it more often and for longer


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Some sort of overhead pressing movement with heavy weights, then rinse the f**k out of lateral raises with strict form. With the lateral raises I like to just dive right in with a set to failure with the 12kg dumbbells, then grab the 10s and fail on those, then the 8s, 6s, 4s, 2s then once I hit failure on the 2s I'll do partials until I can hardly lift my arms anymore. Done. It hurts but it works.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Same with everything..... If you want to improve at or on something do it more often and for longer


 How heavy do people go?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

B3NCH1 said:


> How many sets and reps on those?
> 
> But you're on gear so doesn't take much to grow in general


 You still need progressive overload regardless of whether you're on gear or not. If @FelonE has only been doing lateral raises to build his delts you can guarantee he's using more weight or doing more volume with the same weights, than he was a few years ago. If something works short term and you can find a way to factor in progression in the long term, it'll keep working, whether you're natty or enhanced. Dumbbell lateral raises boast the highest side delt activation out of any exercise going so that technically makes them the best mass builder, it's just that progression on them is a problem for some people in which case you'd be advised to do a heavy pressing movement first. If you can keep progressing in them though then theoretically there's no need to do much else, provided the total weekly volume is adequate.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

To add something different from everything already mentioned above, I'd throw in some Arnold presses instead of standard dumbbell presses.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Arnold presses are massively underated ?

A great exercise...


----------

